# Problem during compilation of buildworld



## Grell (Oct 12, 2012)

Hey, I am trying to upgrade from 9.0-RELEASE to 9-stable but when I run make buildworld, after a while I get the following error message:

```
===> cxgbe/firmware (all)
t4fw_cfg.txt /usr/src/sys/modules/cxgbe/firmware/../../../dev/cxgbe/firmware/t4fw_cfg.txt
t4fw_cfg_uwire.txt /usr/src/sys/modules/cxgbe/firmware/../../../dev/cxgbe/firmware/t4fw_cfg_uwire.txt
make: don't know how to make t4fw-1.6.2.0.bin.uu. Stop
*** Error code 2

Stop in /usr/src/sys/modules/cxgbe.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src/sys/modules.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
```
What can be the problem?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 12, 2012)

Are you sure it's 9-STABLE you checked out? The error seems to show up in HEAD aka 10-CURRENT.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 12, 2012)

Ah, spoke a little too soon. When exactly did you update your sources? I see some commits dealing with this from last night. You may have updated your sources right in the middle of a few commits. Try updating the source again and see if that helps.


----------



## Grell (Oct 12, 2012)

No, it isn't set for Current, thanks anyway though, but it is set to RELENG_9, here is the file without the comments:


```
*default host=cvsup1.FreeBSD.org
*default base=/var/db
*default prefix=/usr
*default release=cvs tag=RELENG_9
*default delete use-rel-suffix

*default compress

src-all
```


----------



## Grell (Oct 12, 2012)

Ah, ok, let me try again


----------

